# I hate it all, can't stand what the world is...



## 808sheartbreak (Feb 8, 2012)

Its all a scam, young adults are forced into making decisions which determines their future without any guidance. Schools only care about if a student can afford to pay tuition which are over 10s of thousands of dollars. When it comes down to lectures the professors seem like they only care to do their minimum, and walk right out of class. This world is a dog eat dog world and I am sick of it. After graduation we are then forced to pay outrageous loan amounts and it doesn't matter if we are employed or not. Its all a business and the well-being of one person is outweighed by money. A slip of paper assigned a value is placed over a life. 

People are living lavish with millions of dollars, maintaining a superficial lifestyle while we have others barely getting by day to day without food or shelter. Its all so sick, just so nasty i hate it all. 

I want people to vent vent vent on this cruel world, caught up in materialistic items and selfish ways. 

The world we live in has many depressed because no one asked to be apart of the system created by a few selfish individuals and then carried on by the heard of sheep who basically do the same thing every day, etc.. work like slaves so they can feed their family and be optimistic about the future. Its time to change.


----------



## hazelblue (Jun 6, 2012)

Britain's done something right, I only have to pay back loans if I earn over £15000 per year. You're right about courses not caring about whether you do well but I think it depends on the university, course and those in charge


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

I definitely believe that since a bachelors degree is pretty much needed (at least in the U.S.), education should be free. It's not our fault that society changed. So why should we have to pay $20,000+ ?? If I could get by in life without a college degree, I would be way more than happy to skip it.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I made this point very clearly as I was leaving full time education and I still got berated for not going to university. It's unfair but I don't see it changing for a long time.


----------



## greenee (Sep 11, 2012)

Personally I think money itself has made the world and life in general more difficult


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

THUS. My signature.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

The education system loves left-brain people who can remember and regurgitate information back on to exam papers without hardly thinking. It's these people that get into wealthy careers, while people that see past the veil of obvious bull**** are left to struggle. **** education. Education system is nothing but indoctrination and lies. Teaches you **** all.

We are born into slavery, and a system founded upon sheer evil and greed.


----------



## Supra (Jul 19, 2012)

DubnRun said:


> The education system loves left-brain people who can remember and regurgitate information back on to exam papers without hardly thinking. It's these people that get into wealthy careers, while people that see past the veil of obvious bull**** are left to struggle. **** education. Education system is nothing but indoctrination and lies. Teaches you **** all.
> 
> We are born into slavery, and a system founded upon sheer evil and greed.


You took the words out of my mouth, mate.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

DubnRun said:


> The education system loves left-brain people who can remember and regurgitate information back on to exam papers without hardly thinking. It's these people that get into wealthy careers, while people that see past the veil of obvious bull**** are left to struggle. **** education. Education system is nothing but indoctrination and lies. Teaches you **** all.
> 
> We are born into slavery, and a system founded upon sheer evil and greed.


I didn't realize that school didn't teach me to read, write, do complicated math, etc. but ACTUALLY held me back! I probably would have been better off sitting at home, or laboring on some farm, than wasting my time being indoctrinated. And now at medical school, I didn't realize that I've actually become more ignorant about human anatomy, physiology, psychopathology, pharmacology, biochemistry, among other things. I yearn for the days of little-no education, where I would have been able to bleed people left and right, and ignore evil germ theory (allowing me to not feel guilty when I don't clean my tools), and I would have been considered great for it.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I think it's silly how we have to take all these classes unrelated to our majors, and we have to pay for these classes.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

lonelyjew said:


> I didn't realize that school didn't teach me to read, write, do complicated math, etc. but ACTUALLY held me back! I probably would have been better off sitting at home, or laboring on some farm, than wasting my time being indoctrinated. And now at medical school, I didn't realize that I've actually become more ignorant about human anatomy, physiology, psychopathology, pharmacology, biochemistry, among other things. I yearn for the days of little-no education, where I would have been able to bleed people left and right, and ignore evil germ theory (*allowing me to not feel guilty when I don't clean my tools*), and I would have been considered great for it.


:hide :lol


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

college changed how it used to be. it used to be a place where it not only guarantees you get a job but you also learn about life and how to enjoy it. now it seems like its worthless, and a waste of money for many. you graduate, then become unemployed or still continuing your dead end job. i mean i graduated with a worthless degree it seems and i still don't have a career. still living at home with my parents with no job in sight. i got a job right after college but it was retail, and in the end I got screwed by immature workers and worthless managers. my advice to all of you who are heading into college, go after the majors that prepare you for jobs in demand first that pay the big bucks. you can switch to your dream job later in life when you built a nest egg to fall back on. you know whats depresses me the most ... its the fact us people with social anxiety have a harder time to find a job than other people unless we found our talent or something we are good at it, the career you were born to do.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

agreed.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

I learned a great deal in college, but wish I had known better what I wanted to do when I started.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> :hide :lol


MM! I haven't see you posting in a while (or maybe it's just where I lurk), but glad to see you again!


----------



## Nkiruka (Aug 30, 2009)

Cam1 said:


> I think it's silly how we have to take all these classes unrelated to our majors, and we have to pay for these classes.


YES. I think this is actually my biggest issue with college.


----------



## TheEnigma (Oct 16, 2012)

DubnRun said:


> The education system loves left-brain people who can remember and regurgitate information back on to exam papers without hardly thinking. It's these people that get into wealthy careers, while people that see past the veil of obvious bull**** are left to struggle. **** education. Education system is nothing but indoctrination and lies. Teaches you **** all.
> 
> We are born into slavery, and a system founded upon sheer evil and greed.


You should read the short essay called "Against School" by John Taylor Gatto

You'll like it.

http://www.wesjones.com/gatto1.htm


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

DubnRun said:


> The education system loves left-brain people who can remember and regurgitate information back on to exam papers without hardly thinking. It's these people that get into wealthy careers, while people that see past the veil of obvious bull**** are left to struggle. **** education. Education system is nothing but indoctrination and lies. Teaches you **** all.
> 
> We are born into slavery, and a system founded upon sheer evil and greed.


You are a wise man my friend.

This world is f***ed up...I think I'll leave it at that.


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

I hate college. I also happen to be doing miserably. I don't know what I want. High school definitely left me unprepared for college/future options. Volunteering and travel answers most questions though. I need to do more of that.


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

it makes me depressed thinking about the money i owe..


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

lonelyjew said:


> I didn't realize that school didn't teach me to read, write, do complicated math, etc. but ACTUALLY held me back! I probably would have been better off sitting at home, or laboring on some farm, than wasting my time being indoctrinated. And now at medical school, I didn't realize that I've actually become more ignorant about human anatomy, physiology, psychopathology, pharmacology, biochemistry, among other things. I yearn for the days of little-no education, where I would have been able to bleed people left and right, and ignore evil germ theory (allowing me to not feel guilty when I don't clean my tools), and I would have been considered great for it.


Haha! This is so true! People complaining about living in the present are so much better off than they make it out to be 

We even live in a first world country ffs! In the UK you don't even have to work lol just be on job seekers allowance (though I don't know why anyone would want to do that).


----------

